# Chicken Poppers



## Camp Cook (Jun 14, 2006)

Chicken Poppers

1 lb chicken tenders
10 jalapeno peppers
1 package bacon
foil

Cut jalapenos in half and remove the seeds. Place 1 chicken tender in half of jalapeno. Wrap with bacon. Repeat with the rest of the jalapenos, chicken and bacon. 

Place all on the foil and wrap into a bundle. 

Cook on grill or campfire grate until cooked through. About 20 minutes.

These are wonderful and go great with your favorite summer beverage!


----------

